# Favorite Celebrity



## Big MC (Sep 23, 2009)

Selena Marie Gomez


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 23, 2009)

*Barf* Selena Gomez.


----------



## djman900 (Sep 23, 2009)

megan foxxx<3


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know, I'm not so big on celebrities, but I have to say Walt Disney or someone who isn't a modern celebrity.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm, idk...
Oh well.
It'll come to me sometime. lol


----------



## brotatochip (Sep 23, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taylor Swift!  </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taylor Lautner<3333</div>


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

Will Ferrel 
i love all his movies


----------



## merinda! (Sep 23, 2009)

*Best actor; IMO*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Seth Rogen</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray (Sep 23, 2009)

John Travolta


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Megan Fox <3


----------



## merinda! (Sep 23, 2009)

*If I were a guy, I'd be turned off.
I know it's just a thumb but ew,
Look at it.
D:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megan's Thumb.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]</div>*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 23, 2009)

Shigeru Miyamoto. Without him my life would mean nothing. NO MARIO?


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *If I were a guy, I'd be turned off.
> I know it's just a thumb but ew,
> Look at it.
> D:
> ...


OMG I HATE HER NOW
Just kidding xD
It's just a small fault though


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *If I were a guy, I'd be turned off.
> I know it's just a thumb but ew,
> Look at it.
> D:
> ...


it does look rather weird.. 
but im sure when men look at megan fox, they dont look at her thumbs.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ oh yus ;D


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


example #1 
Chris, do you like looking at megan fox's thumbs? 
xDDD


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno
I didn't even know she had a deformed thumb


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, so you don't look at her thumbs? 
lol 

This case is closed. 
xD


----------



## merinda! (Sep 23, 2009)

*Yeah, I know but...D:
Yeah, guys look at her boobs.
I know.*


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_e
Anyways, yes Megan <3


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 23, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Shigeru Miyamoto. Without him my life would mean nothing. NO MARIO?


Sorry to disappoint, but he's not really a celebrity.  A legend?  Yes.  A celebrity?  No.  A celebrity goes at like red carpet stuff and wins nominees for films and such, like a very famous actor.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *If I were a guy, I'd be turned off.
> I know it's just a thumb but ew,
> Look at it.
> D:
> ...


She isn't even that hot, honestly :S


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

Favorite celebrity? Uh.
Hm.

...


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O: You take that back, nao!

xD jk


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD IMO, there are better looking people out there.


----------



## juju246 (Sep 24, 2009)

Joe Adam Jonas


----------



## Kiley (Sep 24, 2009)

Efren Ramirez or Will Ferrell.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

juju246 said:
			
		

> Joe Adam Jonas


......


-_(\


----------



## juju246 (Sep 24, 2009)

JOE JONAS!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

dwayne johnson or Adam Sandler.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

juju246 said:
			
		

> JOE JONAS!!!


Sucks at making music, he isn't even that good =/


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> juju246 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He/she must like him for other reasons then, crash o_e


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like why you like Megan?


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol She may be just a pretty face though.
People just want to...yea. I look for things beyond that ;D


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, of course you do


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:
Is that how you think of me, crash? 
*shuns*


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course i think of you wanting to buy her a lollipop 


.... o:


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Zex (Sep 24, 2009)

Tom, Delonge.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

juju246 said:
			
		

> JOE JONAS!!!


gtfo, orrrr... gtfo, you choose!


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 24, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Shigeru Miyamoto. Without him my life would mean nothing. NO MARIO?


I'd have to agree with nook on that one


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 24, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Will Ferrel
> i love all his movies


I am right there with you kallin and also with you nook.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fftopic: woahwoahwoah! I thought you ragequit TBT!


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

"Megan Fox and Joe Jonas are the talk now. Who will it be? or is another celeb going to be talked about the most. Lets find out?"

Who doesn't like Selena Gomez, I mean...look at her, shes very beautiful.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

How about an old school celebrity like John the Baptist?


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> How about an old school celebrity like John the Baptist?


Saint John Baptist De La Salle?


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread is amazing 


/sarcasm


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> "Megan Fox and Joe Jonas are the talk now. Who will it be? or is another celeb going to be talked about the most. Lets find out?"
> 
> Who doesn't like Selena Gomez, I mean...look at her, shes very beautiful.


I think she's ugly, megan foxx eh... She was hot when she was younger.  But like I said, older celebirties = Coolio.  And no, Shigeru Miyamoto doesn't count as one.  He's a legendary person though


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
John the Baptist


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Celebrities = Fail

Fact.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> This thread is amazing
> 
> 
> /sarcasm


You might say that sacastically, but it gets people going and people can finally stick up for themselves and not be so wimpy, not like you can understand.

See what mean!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Ok.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sig is raping my screen.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought they were the same person...


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Everybody's laughing. We should put it in the news paper for the world to see.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Celebrities = Fail
> 
> Fact.


PieLover6 = Dead

Oh yeah...Truth, not fact.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failed troll.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failed Freak...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a joke. It's stretching my screen for some reason, *censored.1.3*.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what? Don't care...
Not my problem.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they are actually a few centuries apart and on different continents.
You should try wikipedia or something, or heaven forbid read a book!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually quite surprised someone else besides me knows the difference.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should...But I hate books. As and Bs in high school, but no books.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're missing out. Not all books are boring.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read more you could have got straight A's!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know he didn't get straight A's?  Do you stalk people?


----------



## kalinn (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are officially my best friend eva!


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I doubt that. XP*


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when do you know how big my monitor is?


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he is another stalker?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's raping my screen too, and I'm not kidding either <_< 

Actually, it's not bad, but it's lagging my firefox,  I can still live though.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...but its not my fault. The people who raised us just did what they did and thought it was going to be ok with our life by there choice. I'm glad I didn't end up ********. My brither has a learning disability though.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ah, don't worry.*


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...changing my quote is going to help.

*Sarcasism


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't understand the first part, and don't understand how your brother being ******** keeps you from reading books.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't people be like you. I can say sorry to you.

I'm sorry.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WTFUUU?
He?
D:<*


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O
-Jack-  hides in corner.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he was too busy picking up the slack caused by his ******** brother around the house to practise his reading?


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not him keeping me from reading books. And how you said you don't understand...see what I mean. Maybe I can't feel that it is him keeping me from reading.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, me? I know better not like this *KID* right Emerald?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I couldn't understand this:


> The people who raised us just did what they did and thought it was going to be ok with our life by there choice.


or


> And how you said you don't understand...see what I mean


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not really retardism, its called autism. Its near that.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the top quote about "See what I mean..."


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is autism?


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're nowhere near the same.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Uhm....?*


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a lot. Just a few percentage points away.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right...


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. lolwut?

2. Age doesn't matter.  It's the level of maturity.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your saying your low on maturity?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... thanks I guess?  I'm not your typical flamer, I only flame when I'm in a bad mood  .  But yes, I've decided my favorite celebrity. Well, first I need to know, would comedians work for a favorite celebrity?


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes.

Now? I think not.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd assume so. Most of them have their own show.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, why not.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it sounds like it.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, then I'd have to say a tie between Jay Leno or (I forgot his name) the dude who does the Colbert Report on comedy central.  Their jokes are awesome IMO.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because a lot of them make jokes at other peoples expense which is not funny!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k. 

That's cool.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

Big MC said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If you couldn't read the quote wasn't directed at you.*


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STEVEN COLBERT = WIN.
Have you read I Am America, And So Can You?


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Big MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was it directed at?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard the audio book because reading is for elitists.


----------



## mohawkien (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorite celebrity would be Michael C. Hall.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Red means stop, green means go, and purple means Wednesday.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You.
Is it really that hard noticing that I'm a girl not a guy?
Seriously, take a look at my user name, avi and signature.*


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually remember that, I love you.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 24, 2009)

Seth Rogen. xD


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you remember the five Fs of childhood?


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexism.  I could totally take that sig


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err......no...but I am watching Colbert right now. Lemme guess though

Fear

Actually thats the only one I can think could be one.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 24, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faith, Family, Furry Friends, and Fear of the Elderly.
I love Colbert.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sure.*


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emerald I really couldnt tell that you were a girl from your avatar etc, it could be a emo guy in tight red pants you know.
But now I know you are female, we can put the past behind us and become firm friends!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** I thought of the cat story and being scared of old people but I couldn't think of whys to start it off with the letter f. So not really close.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shyt.  wtf?  Y'know thats kinda creepy.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that creepy? Just expressing an interest in getting to know someone better in order to become friends is hardly what I would call creepy. It not like I am asking her out on a date and driving past her house and pulling her into my van you know!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still creepy.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing creepy I saw was the expression "firm friends" innuendo? We may never know.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">Uhm, how many times have you seen an emo guy wearing tight red 60% transparent pants WITH heels?
:]*


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Verdana">Sorry I thought that was all the rage amongst cool emo kids today. In other words I didnt actually look that close.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE! Old guy.  I'm watching you >.>


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

Emo kids don't wear clothes like that, homosexuals do, or very good looking women.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Verdana">*<span style="font-family:Verdana">You know what.
Don't worry about it.

The way you said "firm friends" creeped me out.
You sound like one of my paedophilia like teachers at my school</span>*


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, just because I disassociate myself from emo kids I automatically become an "old internet predator"
Sorry for not liking your cool trendy genre, I am so upset I cant hang with you enjoying crabcore and cutting myself!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen.

If you don't know it, don't bash it.

I've stopped anyway.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.
Best to stay away from this one.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I am not getting into hot water over this.
I have never seen anyone in pants like that (except on the internets)


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> dilated_slophole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knew it

Firm implies feeling so it sounded like un-wanted touching was happnin'.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Don't even go there.*


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly why I didn't! I was just flaunting my seer-ish capabilities.


----------



## dilated_slophole (Sep 24, 2009)

Great so now I am saddled with the creepy old internet stalker tag due to my use of the word firm!
Good to see fair judgement being used so well.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Great so now I am saddled with the creepy old internet stalker tag due to my use of the word firm!
> Good to see fair judgement being used so well.


Indeed.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 24, 2009)

dilated_slophole said:
			
		

> Great so now I am saddled with the creepy old internet stalker tag due to my use of the word firm!
> Good to see fair judgement being used so well.


Don't worry gramps we all say creepy things by accident, 

EX: what I said a few posts ago


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 24, 2009)

Megan Fox Joy.


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

What an amazing thread!!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2009)

This is getting off topic fast...


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 25, 2009)

Michael Jackson. :3


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came back. fftopic:


----------



## Big MC (Sep 26, 2009)

Kate Beckinsale!!!


----------



## Box-monkey (Sep 26, 2009)

Will Smtih ftw.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt Thiessen. <3


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

Any actors/comedians/actress who doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## rafren (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayley Williams!!!  =P


----------



## Big MC (Sep 27, 2009)

Selena Gomez...#1!!!


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I know but...D:
> Yeah, guys look at her boobs.
> I know.*


Her boobs aren't that great to begin with, but I guess so...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Hero</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

None.


----------



## Princess (Sep 27, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posted Image has soooo... many great movies.
EDIOT: Ew, Taylor Laughtner.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/DA3IOFDwOIw

These guys. 100%


----------

